# crappie jigs in saltwater?



## RandyGuy

So I just tried something different that I had in my tackle bag. I used some chartreuse jigs I got from Walmart. Tied one on and started working it back to the pier and hooked a flounder. Next cast I catch some Jacks and then I decided to mess with the snapper and caught one. These were all caught at the T pier. I fished at palafox today with the same color while nobody else was catching anything hooked into a lizard fish. Decided to fish off the rocks and hooked two small red fish, one had multiple spots. Also hooked a small snapper. Then tied on a white with less results one pinfish and lizard fish. So if your not catching anything and wanna have some fun try crappie jigs out especially if you wanna catch some black snapper and red fish and flounder. 
Tight lines everyone


----------



## jcallaham

I keep a few with me surf fishing.They catch some fish once in a while.whiting, flounder,blues, spanish ,and 1 pomp.Not a lot of fish, but like you say something to have around.


----------



## barefoot

Yep;

Gave that same advice to a guy 2 weeks ago, having trouble caching fish at night.
In a pinch, they'll double as a big sabiki also.

Rig them up as a double drop and you have a great speckled trout/flounder rig.


----------



## Stoker1

Not really crappy size per say, but one of my favorite lures is a 3" MisterTwister grub in pearl white with a 1/8oz jig head. Caught everything on it.


----------



## Chapman5011

I take crappie jigs and a spinning rod on every cruise ship I've been on.
Crappie jigs work awesome in the Caribbean islands when your standing next to a coral reef that you can see from where your casting from on the beach.
I end up catching all kind of little small reef fish. Even baby barracudas I have caught with crappie jigs


----------



## ranger250x

Great for flounder. Theyre cheap too!!!


----------



## wmac62

*Tube Baits, Curly Tails*

Avid Crappie Fisherman here on Lake Barkley, KY. I'm heading down tomorrow and packed some tube baits and Curly Tails. Has anyone had luck on a Tube Bait, thought I would give them a try? , Thanks


----------



## Yaksquatch

It's not the gear it's the angler!

Nice job, I love little bitty jigs especially cause they work and they're cheap!!!

Keep it up!
Alex


----------



## Crazy Old Phil

wmac62 said:


> Avid Crappie Fisherman here on Lake Barkley, KY. I'm heading down tomorrow and packed some tube baits and Curly Tails. Has anyone had luck on a Tube Bait, thought I would give them a try? , Thanks


Can't speak for down there, but I've caught everything from bluegill to Chinook salmon on crappie size tube jigs. Maybe put a little bit of shrimp sweetener in the cavity. Bet you catch something, no telling what.


----------



## Kim

I haven't tried the tube baits but all of the curly tailed artificial baits will work great. The Maxx Triple Ripple black with the chartreuse tail has been the most productive of the ones I have tried. I tried some of the white ones, they work equally well but the pin fish eat the tails off of those pretty quick.


----------



## Jason

Crappie jigs work great at lights that have smaller specks/reds on em....Tear em up on light tackle!!!


----------



## Pepperoni

I like jigs. I buy gold plated jigs to help prevent rust in the tackle box. Jigs work great with live bait. For larger baits, tie a stinger treble as a tail hook.:thumbup:


----------



## Kim

Must have been a lot of www. chat about crappie jigs because Matrix had came out with their mini version and they are slap out of stock!


----------

